

Give HN: There Are No Rules (book on entrepreneurship) - wj
http://personalopz.com/books/there_are_no_rules.html

======
wj
This is my latest collection of notes from the talks of Stanford's
Entrepreneurial Thought Leaders series. Truly inspirational stuff. I highly
recommend listening to them
([http://ecorner.stanford.edu/podcasts.html](http://ecorner.stanford.edu/podcasts.html)).

You can also download it free from LeanPub at:
[https://leanpub.com/there_are_no_rules](https://leanpub.com/there_are_no_rules)

I'm also donating 100% of any royalties from LeanPub to the EFF which you can
see on that page. Let's give them a good Valentine's Day.

